# BAR trigger adjustment?



## BamaBart (Nov 12, 2009)

Has anyone ever had a trigger job done on a Brownig BAR?
I bought a Short Track 308 and with a Limbasver De-Resonator it's shooting 1/4" to 1/2" groups.
 All of my bolt actions have been lightened to 2.5 to 3lbs. I would like to have a  light, crisp trigger on this BAR also.

I've had the Gun Docc work on two shotgun triggers so I guess he could do a BAR too. What do you think?


----------



## Patchpusher (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes, you can lighten the trigger on a Browning BAR.


----------



## Steven Farr (Nov 13, 2009)

You can get it done.  GunDocc did the trigger on my brother's BAR short track over the summer


----------

